# Canadian Soldiers Involved in Civilian Shooting



## GAP (23 Jan 2007)

Canadian Soldiers Involved in Civilian Shooting: Officials  
Josh Pringle  Tuesday, January 23, 2007 
Article Link

An Afghan man is being treated for injuries after being shot in the leg by Canadian troops in southern Afghanistan. 

The incident happened last night at a security cordon set up near a Canadian armoured vehicle outside Kandahar. 

Canadian officials say the man refused several orders to stop as he approached the security barrier. 

Lieutenant Sue Stefko says the troops hollered in Pashtun for the man to halt and fired three warning shots before taking aim at the motorcycle. 

The incident happened on a dirt road as a convoy of soldiers from the 1st battalion Royal Canadian Regiment was returning from the field. 

Canadian troops have been involved in a series of civilian shootings, two of which have resulted in fatalities. 
End


----------



## Big Red (23 Jan 2007)

What is the point of articles like this?


----------



## proudnurse (23 Jan 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> What is the point of articles like this?



I don't think there is specifically any "point". There are alot of members here that take the time to post articles, to keep us up to speed about what the media is saying, in respect to what is happening in Afghanistan. I think that they are doing a great job. 

As for the man who got shot at the check point, he got his warning and didn't listen. What would happen here at home if you did not stop for the police? Probably the same thing. 

Rebecca


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Jan 2007)

My question, is this man going to ask for compensation? If we pay him it just encourages others to do the same - charge a check point, get wounded, get free medical treatment, get a pretty penny.

EDIT: This may be far fetched but there is a possibility that this sort of "taking a tumble" could be a tatic by Taliban supporters to help raise funds for the Taliban.


----------



## GAP (23 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> My question, is this man going to ask for compensation? If we pay him it just encourages others to do the same - charge a check point, get wounded, get free medical treatment, get a pretty penny.
> 
> EDIT: This may be far fetched but there is a possibility that this sort of "taking a tumble" could be a tatic by Taliban supporters to help raise funds for the Taliban.



I doubt that, but the possibility of the Taliban initiating something like that to test the reactions of the troops is a distinct possibility.


----------



## Munxcub (23 Jan 2007)

Perhaps they're trying to get our ROE in these circumstances changed by getting enough "civilians" shot...


----------



## Big Red (23 Jan 2007)

I dont' mean why is the article posted....why was the article ever written? This is not news, there must be thousands of warning shots fired everyday in Afghan and Iraq.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

It is a "Slow News Day".  No IEDs.  No VBIEDs.  No Suicide Bombers.  No Taliban shoot outs.  No Political figure visiting.  No CDS visit.  Rick Mercer isn't in town.  No new News about the PRT.  Some news editor wanted to fill space.


----------



## Kendrick (23 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It is a "Slow News Day".  No IEDs.  No VBIEDs.  No Suicide Bombers.  No Taliban shoot outs.  No Political figure visiting.  No CDS visit.  Rick Mercer isn't in town.  No new News about the PRT.  Some news editor wanted to fill space.



No news is good news isn't it?


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> I dont' mean why is the article posted....why was the article ever written? This is not news, there must be thousands of warning shots fired everyday in Afghan and Iraq.



warning shots fired - yup, lots fired
local civilian shot in leg for ignoring instructions - nope, not that many incidents... and each one has been reviewed by the press.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jan 2007)

Shot in the leg!

He's bloody lucky he did not cop a burst in the C of M. Thats were I'd have aimed. 

Warning shots give the enemy time, maybe time to detonate something nasty.

There should be ZERO compensation for such acts of stupidity from the LNs. They know the rules.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Exarecr (23 Jan 2007)

Your all wrong. The soldier was using one of the new "Guided wound Bullets",meant to hit offenders not paying attention to the tactical situation. These new rounds were of course supplied by the NDP..........., well, you guys keep saying its a slow news day.


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

Wes,

I hear ya and I agree with ya.  The fella is lucky to still be alive.  Most sentries would have shot warning shots & followed thru with shots to the larger parts of the body (head & chest).


----------



## glock17 (23 Jan 2007)

I wish the media would stop creating opportunities for clowns like this to spew............

[color=red]doctor business from vancouver, Canada writes: What exactly is a checkpoint? An occupying army sets up some barricades across a road and shoots at people who want to get by without cooperating? What a wonderful thing to do, how liberating. This kind of thing use to be called 'highway robbery' and 'piracy' until the people with the guns running it got to make up the laws - and called it something different. I wish I could set up a checkpoint in front of my own house - letalone someone else's country - then I would enforce my rules. I would make nobody with cars allowed to pass. It would be for their own good and for less pollution. Alas, that kind of behavior would get me into jail. And I don't have the guns, nor the inclination. I'll have to leave it to the "high school dropouts" to do it to people who don't even speak their language. And they can do it for a better cause... for the Freedom of oil pipeline companies to operate in Afganistan... and for Americans to burn poppy fields for photographs... And to subsidise the lazy businessmen who own the arms trade... And to keep the system of wage slavery functioning by threatening people with violence... and all those lovely things that CANADA now stands on gaurd for! 
Posted 23/01/07 at 4:44 AM EST | Alert an Editor | Link to Comment  [/color] 

The above appeared in the comments section attached to the article on the globe and mail site. Sometimes I wonder why??
It makes me want to puke.


----------



## Mr. Proulx (23 Jan 2007)

"Freedom of oil pipeline companies to operate in Afghanistan". Wow, this guy is a genious. I didnt know we were taking any of Afghanistans vast oil supply.  You learn something new everyday!


----------



## glock17 (23 Jan 2007)

Oh don't worry, there are plenty more little pearls of wisdom, just like that one....

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20070123.wcanadashot0123/CommentStory/Afghanistan/home#comment577900


----------



## proudnurse (23 Jan 2007)

Big Red said:
			
		

> I dont' mean why is the article posted....why was the article ever written? This is not news, there must be thousands of warning shots fired everyday in Afghan and Iraq.



Big Red, I'm sorry that I may have misinterpreted what you had orginially said. Unfortunately this is a situation many soldiers have had to face when it comes to people not stopping at check points. What choice do they really have though? These people who are not stopping could have anything on them like a suicide bomb. I wonder if, when the media turns around and says so many x number of "innocents" have been killed in Iraq for example, if the ones that get killed running check points are included in those numbers. 

Rebecca


----------



## armyvern (23 Jan 2007)

proudnurse said:
			
		

> I wonder if, when the media turns around and says so many x number of "innocents" have been killed in Iraq for example, if the ones that get killed running check points are included in those numbers.
> Rebecca



Sure, no doubt they are included in the counts Rebecca, along with all those other innocent Muslims who are blown up by extremist suicide bombers. That's exactly the reason why "facts" are misleading. 

I'd even go so far as to wager that those innocent Muslim male & female teachers who dare to teach females and are then executed by those same extremists are also included in the counts. Yes they were innocent. 

Unfortunately when most of the MSM tends to release their "XXXX # of Innocent Civilians have Died Since the Fall of the Taliban," they tend to do so in a manner which leads the ill/uninformed masses to believe that all of these deaths are directly attributable to coalition forces. Statistics lie, and can be made to back up which ever story-angle one wants to take.


----------



## Centurian1985 (23 Jan 2007)

Am I correct in my interpretation?  "doctor business" refers to our members as 'high school dropouts"?  What stereotyping!


----------



## career_radio-checker (23 Jan 2007)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Am I correct in my interpretation?  "doctor business" refers to our members as 'high school dropouts"?  What stereotyping!


free speech  :


----------



## 2-3-Bravo (23 Jan 2007)

Been there, done that... would do it again. besides, I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by six... so go ahead, shoot. 

PS. Im no hi school dropout. I gradumated grade twelv befor i jonied da army. A$$ clown... check that. Dr. a$$ clown.

"It's the soldier not the poet who has given us the freedom of speech."... just my edumacated opinion.

Vince


----------



## McG (23 Jan 2007)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> If we pay him it just encourages others to do the same - charge a check point, get wounded, get free medical treatment, get a pretty penny.


Probably not.  Others will know that he is lucky to not have been killed.



			
				career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> This may be far fetched but there is a possibility that this sort of "taking a tumble" could be a tatic by Taliban supporters to help raise funds for the Taliban.


I don't think Canadian politicians are the target audience if this was the case.  If a guy is ready to be shot for the TB, then the TB will likely want to use him shooting at us.  At the same time, it is likely that the TB will have people test our reactions at cordons and road-blocks, and the TB may want to cause the soldiers themselves to hesitate in future incidents.


----------



## dynaglide (23 Jan 2007)

Ref. the Dr Business comments on the Globe and Mail site...  you know sometimes it's just gotta be said however politically incorrect it may sound ..."What an a$$&*@#!


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Jan 2007)

glock17 said:
			
		

> ....and all those lovely things that CANADA now stands on* gaurd * for!  ....



I think that sums up what kind of Doctor this clown really is....... apparently he and Dr. Nick must have gone to the same school.....


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2007)

If said Doctor feels we are not doing our job correctly, then maybe, just maybe, he should step up and take his spot on the line and show everyone how it should be done.

If he is not interested in dealing with the problem over here... we can always let the problem deteriorate and he can address the problem on his street with his very own roadblock.


----------



## Franko (23 Jan 2007)

Yet another eason why I don't read anything that has the Globe and Mail attached to it.

The fact that their readership actually believes that there are oil wells in Afghanistan just re-enforces the fact that the Globe and Mail does not educate their subscribers in the least.

They'd rather just push their own quasi-hidden political agenda instead of the facts.

Unnngh....blood on Canada's hands....protecting Canada's oil interests in Afghanistan.      :

Why don't they gather up these people and let them go man a VCP for a couple of days. Perhapse after a few SIEDs they'd get the idea.

Regards


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jan 2007)

Hey I was in that general area that night.  What a shit show all around.  What's funny is that buddy spoke perfect english.  He popped out of nowhere down a side street.  Not much time for anything.  That's all I will say for now.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Sure, no doubt they are included in the counts Rebecca, along with all those other innocent Muslims who are blown up by extremist suicide bombers. That's exactly the reason why "facts" are misleading.


The two bombs which detonated seconds a part the other day were huge. We observed the first one, as its fireball, (not mushy cloud) went higher than a 10 storey building. That killed over a hundred, and wounded countless others. all innocent, all muslims killed by muslims.Its a civil war, adn they HATE each other I think more than they hate us.

Extreme sickening violence!

Wes


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2007)

Wesley (Over There) said:
			
		

> The two bombs which detonated seconds a part the other day were huge. We observed the first one, as its fireball, (not mushy cloud) went higher than a 10 storey building. That killed over a hundred, and wounded countless others. all innocent, all muslims killed by muslims.Its a civil war, adn they HATE each other I think more than they hate us.
> 
> Extreme sickening violence!
> 
> Wes


Highjack alert

Ever try to intervene in a fight between two block heads, fighting over the same girl at a bar? But were too stupid and wrapped up in their hatred to notice the girl walk right by them with a completely different man. And then they try to swing at you for speaking logic and trying to reason with them. So you say screw you guys, go ahead... kill eachother see what I care, I'm going back in to have another beer.  

That's actually never happened to me but that's how I would characterize my view on Iraq and the type of sectarian violence being perpetrated there. 

ok highjack over


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2007)

Snaker said:
			
		

> "Freedom of oil pipeline companies to operate in Afghanistan". Wow, this guy is a genious. I didnt know we were taking any of Afghanistans vast oil supply.  You learn something new everyday!



The "Trans Afghan Pipeline" boogeyman rears its head again.  That just shows how horribly misinformed and out of touch that guy is.  All the cool hippies are protesting Canada not getting enough support.  The TAP is, like, _*so*_ 2005!


----------



## glock17 (24 Jan 2007)

Is there a significant percentage of the population that believes this tripe?  

Or just a few wierdos hanging around the news sites waiting to relay their garbage?


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

you're asking the wrong crowd glock


----------



## glock17 (25 Jan 2007)

I suppose geo, but where would one find an accurate answer?  Are the regular pollsters asking the right questions? Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jan 2007)

glock17 said:
			
		

> I suppose geo, but where would one find an accurate answer?  Are the regular pollsters asking the right questions? Somehow I doubt it.



Given that the polls are created for people with some sort of agenda, you typically will always end up with some sort of slant-able stats.  
"There are deceptions, there are lies and then there are statistics".


----------

